

Devs: Make Capistrano Your New Friend - sveer
http://cmj.io/#/posts/devs-make-capistrano-your-new-friend

======
damncabbage
Page is blank owing to it trying to load socket.io (!) from
[http://localhost:3000/socket.io/socket.io.js.js](http://localhost:3000/socket.io/socket.io.js.js)

And [http://cmj.io/posts/devs-make-capistrano-your-new-
friend](http://cmj.io/posts/devs-make-capistrano-your-new-friend) just doesn't
work.

This just seems like a really poorly put-together custom blog. #-only routes,
websockets for loading content, hostile error pages, etc. :(

~~~
sveer
seems to load ok for me.

